
What happened when a professor built a chatbot to be his teaching assistant - uptown
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/05/11/this-professor-stunned-his-students-when-he-revealed-the-secret-identity-of-his-teaching-assistant/
======
andrewfromx
"Goel plans to use Jill again in a class this fall, but will likely change its
name so students have the challenge of guessing which teaching assistant isn’t
human." What if it's a trick question and they are ALL NOT HUMAN!?

